# Back Tension Adjustments



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

I know that this question is more preference to the shooter, but do pro's like to shoot your back tension release pretty hot or cold. I am shooting mine pretty cold right now because I am teaching myself to make sure I keep a pull on the release at all times. What is your take on the issue?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Pretty much hit the nail on the head, basically personal preference. I do recommend though setting it cold, as you have, to start with until you get comfortable drawing it back and learn to work the proper back muscles (i.e. not all rotation) to get it to go off. Once you get a good handle on things and it "feels" like the shot is still taking too long then you can always speed things up a bit. Don't want to get it so hot you're afraid to be aggressive with the bt for fear it will go off before you are ready, imo.

>>------->


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

That is kind of my thoughts also. I love the back tension because basically it just doesn't work unless you are doing it properly. I am definately going to do more experiencing with it in the future. I am going to our state tournament next weekend so I don't want to start doing too much tinkering until after than point. Thanks for your help.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Another important point to remember when setting up the speed, what feels comfortable in practice may not work as well in a tournament setting. Seen a couple people now who have set up their bt hinge-style releases towards the hot side. Worked well for each in practice. Then comes tournament time, little more tense, less relaxed and then wham, arrows going off during the draw. The hot release worked fine during practice when relaxed, but under tournament conditions and pressure weren't able to keep the release rotated enough on a couple draws and wound up with premature shots. Little hard on arrows, and walls on steel buildings .

>>-------->


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

I could definatley see the issue. Right now I am shooting one of the old Stan CNC 2 fingers and love it. There are about 3 people at our range that are big fans of them. Anyway, to my point, they have some that are set hotter and some set colder and the hot ones are just too hot for me I feel. I could see where they could cause some serious target panic. I think what I am fighting right now is that I need to shorten my draw length, either a half inch or an inch, because by the time I get my self to the point where the release goes off, I feel I am almost too stretched out, as if I could get my head caught in the string. heheh And that would also make the release easier to go off also. Do you have any thoughts on this?


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*cold*

cold in comparison to other guys I guess...
I thought I was in the "middle", luke warm but anyone
else who shoots it can hardly get it to go, so it's REALLY
cold but I wouldn't have known otherwise.

I like having even force in my whole hand while executing the shot,
not just all the weight on the index finger,


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

Some may disagree, but I feel a clicker cam helps to take away some of the worry about the "heat" of the release. Rather than worry about how much or how little to move to set it off, I set the release for a good, comfortable finger position and let the clicker tell me that I'm in the right place before starting the BT sequence.


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

I tried using a clicker before and I didn't care for it at the time, probably mostly because I didn't know the first thing about how to properly shoot. I may have to give it another whirl again to see if it is better this time. That is a good idea.


----------

